# Need help/suggestions on EQ settings for new Peavey 6505+



## Drache713 (Aug 7, 2008)

So I just picked up a minty 6505+ and I am clueless where to start with EQing this thing. To give you an idea of what gear I'm using I have a Loomis fixed bridge Schecter with Blackouts, going into a TS7ovChaos into the amp. I'm using a Peavey 412MS cab with stock sheffield speakers. Right now it has JJ's in the preamp with a Tung-sol in V1 and Ruby's in the power amp although they will soon be JJ's also, currently biased at 27 mA although I'm going to change a resistor so I can get the bias up to 36 mA. Anybody have suggestions or starting points for settings or EQ's on this amp? It's a totally different beast than my Ultra Plus. Need suggestions for both lead AND rhythm channel, I'd like to get the best clean and distorted tone out of this thing possible.


----------



## WillingWell (Aug 7, 2008)

The way I use when I start tweaking things is start with everything at noon and go from there. That way you have a good starting point and if you use your ear you can figure out where to go from there. That amp is pretty simple to use and isn't complicated to figure out like a Mesa or anything, so just start with everything at 12 o clock and go for it.

Also, EQ it at the volume you intend to use it at. Also also, if you get frustrated the best thing to do is just take a break and come back to it.


----------



## budda (Aug 7, 2008)

yup, start at everything at 5 - thats the "how does this amp sound?" test for any amp you'll ever try out.

try these settings:
rhythm channel, gain to taste, boosted:

presence: 6
resonance: 7.5
bass: 7
mids: 8
treble:7
master: as high as you can get away with


----------



## noodles (Aug 7, 2008)

It's a 5150. Do they even have eqs? Just turn it on. 

Seriously, though, they are great sounding amps, but the eq stack isn't all that versatile. As others have already said, start with everything around noon, and go from there. The preamp design is very similar to the Recto--since they both are based on the SLO 100--so make sure not to go scooping out all the mids, and watch the bass knob. Those amps have a tremendous upper midrange presence, so be careful with the presence knob, as well as pulling back on the resonance knob if you experience woofiness. Also, they make a shit ton of gain, so watch that knob, too.

If anything, your approach to the 5150 should be one of moderation. Extreme settings will absolutely not work well on those amps.


----------



## FireaL (Aug 7, 2008)

Lead channel:

Low: 6
Mid: 6
High: 4
Presence: 3
Resonance: 7

Master: 3.5


Hold onto your pants


----------



## Drache713 (Aug 7, 2008)

While on the topic also...I've been meaning to ask about settings on my TS7ovChaos. Lots of people I know have theirs' set with the gain between 7:00-9:00, tone around noon, and level between 3:00-max. Lots of guys that follow Sneap (not saying i want to sound like him) use their TS's with the gain set between 7:00-9:00, tone around 10:30-11, and level around noon. Which do you guys find works better for an amp like the 6505+? Would the lower level setting help with not distorting the clean channel as much (i just want to leave the pedal on, I don't want to keep stomping it on and off)?

I was so comfortable with my Ultra Plus, now I'm totally lost with the 6505+. I need all the help I can get with EQing and the TS7ovChaos...


----------



## budda (Aug 7, 2008)

FireaL said:


> Lead channel:
> 
> Low: 6
> Mid: 6
> ...



hello lack of higher frequencies ie muddy tone??


----------



## budda (Aug 7, 2008)

Drache713 said:


> While on the topic also...I've been meaning to ask about settings on my TS7ovChaos. Lots of people I know have theirs' set with the gain between 7:00-9:00, tone around noon, and level between 3:00-max. Lots of guys that follow Sneap (not saying i want to sound like him) use their TS's with the gain set between 7:00-9:00, tone around 10:30-11, and level around noon. Which do you guys find works better for an amp like the 6505+? Would the lower level setting help with not distorting the clean channel as much (i just want to leave the pedal on, I don't want to keep stomping it on and off)?
> 
> I was so comfortable with my Ultra Plus, now I'm totally lost with the 6505+. I need all the help I can get with EQing and the TS7ovChaos...



its this easy: spend time with the amp. play with each knob with allll the others set to 5 (including resonance and presence knobs). 

i run my TS as follows (and its always on, even on my clean channel):
drive:2
tone: 5
level: 8

keep the drive low and the level up if you want to boost your amp.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2008)

budda said:


> hello lack of higher frequencies ie muddy tone??



Depends on the pickups, cab, what other effects/EQ's he's running etc. 4 might be more than enough


----------



## budda (Aug 7, 2008)

this is true.

i cant think of many amps where running that amount of treble sounds good tho.

3 cheers for experimenting, eh?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 7, 2008)

budda said:


> this is true.
> 
> i cant think of many amps where running that amount of treble sounds good tho.
> 
> 3 cheers for experimenting, eh?



The DTX does...on 3 to be exact


----------



## FireaL (Aug 7, 2008)

7620 with evo7 tuned to aeadgbe and G12H30's, i do fiddle with the treble sometimes. Everyones setup is gonna be different.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 7, 2008)

Bass mid and treble on noon. presence and resonance full on.


----------



## budda (Aug 7, 2008)

hey matt, idea!

run your Ultra Plus settings on your 6505 and see how that sounds to you. tweak from there.

worth a shot! it'll take you a little while to see what all the knobs can and cant do for your tone. if you get really close, but not quite "there", consider a 10-band EQ pedal or an upgrade to your cab for maximum awesomeness.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 7, 2008)

the lead channel settings for my 5150 are waaaay dif than most I see here, but I think the room we play in is much too bass heavy...

bass = 4
mid = 5.5
treb = 6.5

res = 4-5
pres = 4-5

pre gain = 4
post gain = 3

...and I actually took my TS out of the chain, because no matter how much tweaking, the amp sounded better by itself without the boost


----------



## Drache713 (Aug 7, 2008)

budda said:


> hey matt, idea!
> 
> run your Ultra Plus settings on your 6505 and see how that sounds to you. tweak from there.
> 
> worth a shot! it'll take you a little while to see what all the knobs can and cant do for your tone. if you get really close, but not quite "there", consider a 10-band EQ pedal or an upgrade to your cab for maximum awesomeness.


I'll give that a shot, it'll be a little different cause the Ultra Plus has an active EQ and the 6505+ is passive....the Ultra Plus is more like your JSX than the 6505+. 

I figured the general consensus would be just sit down take time and experiment, I guess I was just hoping for some magical answer by people sharing their settings.


----------



## budda (Aug 7, 2008)

im pretty sure that the EQ all on 5 with the resonance and bass on 5 as well would give you a pretty bitchin' base tone to work with


----------

